# hey MarkS Mountains of Misery



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

My friend who I did my first MoM (2006) with is aborting on me again. 

let's meet up at the start and put some RBR smackdown on the peleton.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Just make sure you don't put that smack down on me!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I wish I could do this ride. Unfortunately, I'm out of shape and have no bike with a triple. One or the other and maybe I would try it, but both would be a bad combination.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

bas said:


> My friend who I did my first MoM (2006) with is aborting on me again.
> 
> let's meet up at the start and put some RBR smackdown on the peleton.


Bas,
I'll be volunteering with early a.m. parking. If I get done in time I will gladly put you into the red on the way out on rte. 42. I hope to complete the century in under 6 hour ride time.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> Bas,
> I'll be volunteering with early a.m. parking. If I get done in time I will gladly put you into the red on the way out on rte. 42. I hope to complete the century in under 6 hour ride time.


Umm, surely sounds it.. I had about 7:30 ride time last year, just under 9 hours overall.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Just make sure you don't put that smack down on me!


Hey - if you want to get in the RBR peloton, the more the merrier!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Absolutely. I'm in the 6:30 to 8:00 starting group. We'll have to figure out how to get the RBR people together.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Absolutely. I'm in the 6:30 to 8:00 starting group. We'll have to figure out how to get the RBR people together.



How bout look for me: 2007 AMGEN tour of california yellow jersey and nike 10/2 shorts.

Not sure about this: 6:30 - 8:00 starting group???

Start time is 7:00 am, no?

Mark and I will probably finish around 9 hours total time.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

bas said:


> How bout look for me: 2007 AMGEN tour of california yellow jersey and nike 10/2 shorts.
> 
> Not sure about this: 6:30 - 8:00 starting group???
> 
> ...


start times are as follows:

7:00am — USCF license holders and former license holders
7:10am — Century under 6.5h and Double Metric under 8.5h
7:15am — Century 6.5-8h and Double Metric over 8.5h
7:20am — Century over 8h

I had to pick a time when I registered and I took the 7:15 slot. I'll look around and see if I can find you at the start. I'll probably be wearing a USA Flag cannondale shirt or a blue PI shirt. Did you have to pick a start time?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> start times are as follows:
> 
> 7:00am — USCF license holders and former license holders
> 7:10am — Century under 6.5h and Double Metric under 8.5h
> ...


I saw something about 7:00 am start when entering a USCF license #, so I entered mine.. 

I didn't plan on starting then 

7:15 start time sounds good!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Sweet. The RBR train is ready to roll!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Sweet. The RBR train is ready to roll!



I'll have to adjust must finish time <15minutes cuz they will probably have me starting at 7:00 on the list.

looking towards <9 hours total time and ~7:30 ride time.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

bas said:


> I'll have to adjust must finish time <15minutes cuz they will probably have me starting at 7:00 on the list.
> 
> looking towards <9 hours total time and ~7:30 ride time.


I'm guessing I'm going to be right around there too. I'm going with my brother-in-law who is a bit faster than me so he'll problably drop me at some point. Is MarkS in?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I'm guessing I'm going to be right around there too. I'm going with my brother-in-law who is a bit faster than me so he'll problably drop me at some point. Is MarkS in?


I'm in. I think that I am going off at 7:00 a.m. (I gave my expired USCF number with my registration.) Whatever time I start, I soon will be off of the back of the peloton, riding at my own tortoise-like speed. I have bas's cellphone number and he has mine. Once I decide on which fashion statement I plan to make, I will post which jersey I am wearing. I am thinking about wearing either a Michigan jersey (just look for the big block M) or a Davis Phinney Foundation jersey (which is blue and green). I will be wearing a white Giro Atmos helmet and riding an ancient Trek 5200 (with a triple on the front -- the only way I can get up the final climb).


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I'm in. I think that I am going off at 7:00 a.m. (I gave my expired USCF number with my registration.) Whatever time I start, I soon will be off of the back of the peloton, riding at my own tortoise-like speed. I have bas's cellphone number and he has mine. Once I decide on which fashion statement I plan to make, I will post which jersey I am wearing. I am thinking about wearing either a Michigan jersey (just look for the big block M) or a Davis Phinney Foundation jersey (which is blue and green). I will be wearing a white Giro Atmos helmet and riding an ancient Trek 5200 (with a triple on the front -- the only way I can get up the final climb).



My triple and 12x27 will be on..

And it still isn't enough to go up the climb without stopping :mad2:


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> My triple and 12x27 will be on..
> 
> And it still isn't enough to go up the climb without stopping :mad2:


My shoes need new cleats. I have learned from experience that however new my cleats are, I will need new ones after the Mountain Lake climb.  Not that I am planning on doing any walking, but I am not replacing my cleats until after the ride.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I'm in. I think that I am going off at 7:00 a.m. (I gave my expired USCF number with my registration.) Whatever time I start, I soon will be off of the back of the peloton, riding at my own tortoise-like speed. .


from email communication:

"At the finish of MoM riders this year will get a card to "x" the wave
they started in and also record what route (century or double metric)
and their bib number. You hand this in at the Finishers Shirt area."

so we can basically start whatever time, and this card at the end will do the time adjustment after.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I'm guessing I'm going to be right around there too. I'm going with my brother-in-law who is a bit faster than me so he'll problably drop me at some point. Is MarkS in?


I'll try to hang out on the slab of concrete over by the old school.

if you there are there 6:00-6:15 you should be able to park in the field there.

if not, i think there is another field down the street.

Have you done this before?

At about mile ~80?, the rest stop is back at the start. I keep a stash of goodies there for myself. 

In the morning, you can give a bag to send up to the mountain top (with your rider #) that they will give to you..so put some sandals/change of shirt/shorts or whatever you fancy to relax and have a burger and get a massage by some old hairy dude.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

it looks like this, albeit smaller!










I have yet to see the angel at MoM.


----------



## Skidoo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Doing the double-metric route *

I'm in the second wave of starters. I'll look for you guys when I hook back up with the century route. I'm wearing a Hammer Nutrition jersey. Good luck everyone!


----------

